# The Worlds Tallest Redwood Tree



## FastTrax (Jan 29, 2022)

www.nps.gov/redw/index.htm

www.guinnessworldrecords.com/world-records/tallest-tree-living/?fb_comment_id=733930770024953_842320379185991

www.zmescience.com/other/feature-post/tallest-tree-world-0423/

www.earthlymission.com/worlds-tallest-tree-is-higher-than-big-ben/

www.mdvaden.com/redwood_hyperion.shtml

https://bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/b01bbwmw4

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hyperion_(tree)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Redwood_National_and_State_Parks


----------



## timoc (Jan 29, 2022)

FastTrax said:


> View attachment 205924
> View attachment 205925
> 
> View attachment 205926
> ...


That's one hell of a Totem Pole!


----------



## FastTrax (Jan 29, 2022)

Seriously, wouldn't want to climb that during a thunderstorm.


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 29, 2022)

Made for a very  interesting visit some years back... those redwoods are amazing!

How have they fared thru the terrible wildfires?   ... I remember reading that they were going to wrap one/some   of them last summer when fires came near.


----------



## Remy (Jan 29, 2022)

It boggles my mind to think of how many years ago they were tiny little tree sprouts. Now I worry about them with the fires.


----------



## David777 (Jan 29, 2022)

I visit Redwood National Park every few years, nearly a 400 mile drive and did so last May.  That tree shown at the OP's top then circled red in the second image, is not the tallest tree but rather a spared tree that sticks out in an otherwise logged over area. Also, the 4th image down is highly unlikely to be a coastal redwood but rather a giant sequoia, the related species, in the Sierra Nevada because it is very rare for snow (in that photo) to fall in areas coastal redwoods grow.  Most large coastal redwoods have many other large trees nearby else wind blows them over and are difficult to photography fully within forests.  

On the first video, at 6:00 the not so wise young male swims across a storm swollen stream barefoot in shorts with camera in a plastic bag across and then tried to get his gal friend to follow him but she smartly turned back.  When  he reached the supposed tall tree, one will notice there are other tall trees about so he could not even see the tops haha.  Most days while Sierra Nevada backpacking I will jump in lakes or streams that are colder than what he swam and one will quickly understand the cold is so debilitating one could easily die large streams.  In the second video, probably shot before the new trail was built the guy thinks he found the tree, however comparing the 2 videos, it is obvious what each thought was the tree is different.  Note both groups probably used GPS some inconsiderate person posted on social media that is only accurate to the general area.  When they reached that zone because they couldn't see tree tops, they had to guess which large trunk might have been the tree.

The last video shows Steve Stillette measuring the tree and the surrounding trees at 2:09 look like neither of the above 2 videos.  Note I own his redwood tree climbing book from some years ago.  The reason a trail was recently made was because too many people were tramping through the forest searching for the puzzling correct tree then posting photos on social media. Note hiking off trails in old growth redwood forests is extremely tedious, strenuous with ferns and much growth way over one's head, while stepping in much hollow forest matter.  Hiking in the below image, a film scanned downsized 4x5 from 2014, one would be well below the greenery in tangled branches and worse.  Best time for a visit is early May when flowers are out.


----------

